# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  can curling of straight hair causes hair loss?

## cureyourhair

can curling of straight hair causes hair loss?

----------


## pkipling

Curling your hair will NOT lead to hair loss in terms of MPB. There's absolutely zero correlation. The only way it could lead to "hair loss" would be from the hair potentially being damaged over time and breaking off due excessive heating... But this affects the hair itself, not the root/graft. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## Rickhopes74

Hey. I also think that everything will be fine. The hair has a very flexible structure, so straight hair will not fall out.

----------


## abhinavbhatt

Overuse of hot styling tools, such as your hairdryer, curling wand, and straighteners, can make your hair dry, prone to breakage, and consequently more likely to fall out, especially if you use them every day. This is because when too much strong, dry heat is applied to the hair it weakens the hair shaft.

----------


## bylisandro

> Hey. I also think that everything will be fine. The hair has a very flexible structure, so straight hair, will not fall out.


 I think the opposite is true. Straight hair is more likely to fall out than curly hair.

----------


## jeffreywalton

There could be a lot of reasons for hair loss.

----------


## talleychan

The curling depends on the hairdresser and the type of conditioner for the hair, choosing sites that allow for prestige and quality hair to avoid hair loss. Need 2 player hairdressers for higher efficiency.

----------


## Plaguenka

thanks for the topic

----------


## HairyMainly

I think it can cause using high temp is definitely unhealthy for the hair but it's not a professional point of view at all

----------


## TheEye

thanks for the advice

----------


## alamark

can curling of straight hair causes hair loss? io games

----------


## nimra

Contrary to popular belief, there's no real difference between straight hair and curly hair when it comes to hair loss. Since hair loss is primarily caused by hormonal, genetic, health or environmental factors, the type of hair you have doesn't significantly impact your risk of experiencing hair loss

----------


## shara123

This leads to frizz and tangles that are difficult to manage. Curling irons are also very hot, which can cause burns on your scalp. These can result in hair loss if they do not heal properly. Damage to the cuticles can lead to poor growth and breakage.  subway surfers

----------

